# Need UPS having auto shutdown facility



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys please suggest an UPS with auto shutdown facility. 

Long back I had APC Back UPS which had this feature to connect with PC via usb cable but latest BackUPS models have no such measures.

Please let me know if you know any particular model either from APC or from any other brand.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2013)

APC 650VA has such features. Costs around 3.2k.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2013)

which model?


----------

